# A lesson for us all when we deal with cheaters



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I came across this when I was researching a story. It's not about cheating, it is about bad behaviour, but it resonated with me:

*When people show you who they really are, believe them.*

ESPN suspends reporter after ugly towing-lot rant | New York Post

The comment was by Robyn Alter Apr 18, 2015


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

agree with you. I saw that news item a a few days ago. A bunch of cheap shots. The service may have been poor but there are appropriate ways to express that. Just too bad that such bad behavior doesn't always receive a response like this woman's bad behavior did. But will this change her behavior in the future do you think? One can always hope.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Maneo said:


> agree with you. I saw that news item a a few days ago. A bunch of cheap shots. The service may have been poor but there are appropriate ways to express that. Just too bad that such bad behavior doesn't always receive a response like this woman's bad behavior did. But will this change her behavior in the future do you think? One can always hope.


The lesson can be extrapolated out to all types of folks, but especially cheaters, perhaps?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> I came across this when I was researching a story. It's not about cheating, it is about bad behaviour, but it resonated with me:
> 
> *When people show you who they really are, believe them.*
> 
> ...


LOL. I remember that.

And, while the cheap shots that she took at the window clerk were beyond sh*tty and not at all warranted, having dealt w/ a few tow truck drivers in my day, I can _somewhat_ sympathize w/ her.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> LOL. I remember that.
> 
> And, while the cheap shots that she took at the window clerk were beyond sh*tty and not at all warranted, having dealt w/ a few tow truck drivers in my day, I can _somewhat_ sympathize w/ her.


In my youth I drove a tow truck. You grow a thick skin quickly. Being way too sarcastic and full of bad attitude back then I might, just might have told a person or two off. >
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

geazowksitn said:


> I saw that news item a a few days ago. A bunch of cheap shots.


Thanks, Spambot.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> Thanks, Spambot.


If you are going to quote a spambot, make sure you remove the non-visible image imbedded in the quote of their post.. OK? 

I did it for you. Hope you don't mind. :smile2:


----------

